# Irish burial at sea (apologies in advance to any Irish)



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Mick and Paddy had promised their uncle Seamus, who had been a seafaring gent all his life, to bury him at sea when he died.

Of course, in due time, he did pass away and the boys kept their promise.

They set off with Uncle Seamus all stitched up in a burial bag and loaded onto their rowboat. After a while Mick says, "Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out, Paddy?"

Without a word Paddy slips over the side only to find himself standing in water up to his knees.

"Dis'll never do, Mick. Let's row some more."

After a bit more rowing Paddy slips over the side again but the water is only up to his belly, so they row on.

Again Mick asks Paddy, "Do yer tink dis is fer enuff out Paddy?"

Once again Paddy slips over the side and almost immediately says, "No dis'll neva do."

The water was only up to his chest.

So on they row and row and row and finally Paddy slips over the side and disappears. Quite a bit of time goes by and poor Mick is really getting himself into a state when suddenly Paddy breaks the surface gasping for breath.

"Well is it deep enuff yet, Paddy?"

"Aye it is, hand me da shovel."


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Good one it's the way you tell em.

Whats puzzles me is how did he expect to dig a grave in water that deep? :twisted: Aido.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on aldo,
you know you cannot drive a JCB that far into the sea

dave p :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I read this to Ray in a bad Irish Accent --it is a great joke :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Its the Way You tell them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ok MalanCris, who nicked me joke


dave p


----------

